# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الهجاء النشار للسفاح بشار

## عبد الله بن نجاح آل طاجن

تَنَحَّ رَمزَ الخَنَا وَالفُحشِ فِي وَجَلٍ
سَفَّاكُ أُمَّتِنَا قَيَّامُ مَذبَحَةٍ
مَا ذَا تَقُولُ لِرَبِّي فِي مَنَاقَشَةٍ
وَالأَرضُ نَاطِقَةٌ وَالأُذنُ شَاهِدَةٌ
فَهَل تَعِيشُ بِقَلبٍ أَم بِلَا رَشَدٍ
وَهَل بِرُوحِكَ تَحيَا أَم بِلَا نَفَسٍ
وَهَل تَنَاسَيتَ شَعبًا عَمَّهُم كَمَدٌ
لَا لَا تَقُل لَهُمُ مَا ذَا جَرَى عَجَبًا
حَربٌ لِشَعبِكَ سِلمُ الغَربِ وَا أَسَفًا
قِيدَت بِلَادُكَ أَعوَامًا بِلَا حَكَمٍ
وَمَا عَرَفتَ لَهُم حَقًّا وَلَا نَسَبًا
عَلَيكَ لَعنَةُ رَبِّ المُلكِ مُعلَنَةٌ
يُا رِجسُ كَيفَ تُوَلَّى حُكمَ طَائِفَةٍ
أَقبِل عَلَيَّ وَخُذ مِنِّي مُنَاصَحَةً
مَا لِي أَرَاكَ لِنَهجِ البَغيِ مُمتَثِلًا
اَلشَّامُ حِصنُ الهُدَى أَرضٌ مُبَارَكَةٌ
لِلَّهِ دَرُّ حَمَاةٍ أَنجَبَت قِمَمًا
لَم نَنسَ حَافِظَ بَغيٍ سَافِكًا لِدَمٍ
لَكِن لِتَقوَاهُمُ قَد أَمَّهُ حَسَدٌ
اِرحَل عُبَيدَ الهَوَى وَالمَنصِبِ الفَانِي
قَتَّالُ أَطفَالِنَا سَفَّاحُ إِخوَانِي
إِن قِيلَ أَقبِل لِتُجزَى أَيُّهَا الجَانِي
وَلَا تُغَاثُ بِنَصرٍ أَو بِمِعوَانِ
وَهَل تَسِيرُ بِعَقلٍ أَم بِفُقدَانِ
وَهَل لِآدَمَ تُنمَى أَم لِشَيطَانِ
فَبَاتَ مُنفَجِرًا مِن بَعدِ كِتمَانِ
أَلَم تَرَ البَحرَ مَفجُورًا بِبُركَانِ
يُجِيبُ دَعوَتَهُم دَومًا بِإِذعَانِ
سَفِينَةُ الشَّعبِ تَجرِي دُونَ قُطبَانِ
بَل سَارَ ظُلمُكَ لِلقَاصِي وَلِلدَّانِي
تَدُومُ مَا دُمتَ ذَا فُجرٍ وَكُفرَانِ
مِنَ البِلَادِ بِلَا تَقوَى وَعِرفَانِ
لَا لَستَ أَهلًا لِتَرعَى حَوشَ قُطعَانِ
اِربَأ بِنَفسِكَ أَن تُرعَى مَعَ الضَّانِ
دَارٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ مِعرَاجُ إِيمَانِ
تَحمِي البِلَادَ بِإرشَادٍ وَتِبيَانِ
زَاكٍ بَرِيءٍ بِلَا إِتيَانِ عِصيَانِ
فَهَبَّ يُحرِقُ مَن فِيهَا بِنِيرَانِ







 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الهجاء النشار للسفاح بشار :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
لِلشَّاعِرِ: عَبدِ اللَّهِ بنِ نَجَاحٍ آلِ طَاجِنَ

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

بارك الله فيك شاعرنا الكريم، نسأل الله أن يلعنه لعنا كثيرا و يبعده بعد عاد و ثمود.

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

ما شاء الله
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

شاعرنا الكريم قولك 
قيدت بلادُكَ ! 
ألا يشترط بها أن تكون 
قيدت بلادَكَ ! 
فتح الدال حفظك الله ؟

----------

